# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  حطام قلب.....

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
ما حال العرب؟؟
اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
ما بال الغرب؟؟
اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
إلى أين الدرب؟؟
اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
إلى متى سيدوم الإحتلال؟؟
اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
هل طويلٌ هو هذا الموّال؟؟
اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
إلى أين المآل؟؟
اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
لما انا حائر؟؟ ما دمت في دربهم سائر!!
اتسائل في نفسي حائرا..
أي طريق سأختار؟؟ مادامت جميعها تؤدي الى النار!!
ولكنى ارى ان لا داعي لأن احتار..
فسنبقى هكذا ما دمنا مفرقين..مبتعدين عن الدين!!
أعزي نفسي بالبكاء..
على الشهداء..على الدماء..
وأرسل لهم كماتي هذه اهداء..
واتمنى الا يكون العرب كبش فداء..
فلا بد يوما ان يستجيب أحدا للنداء..
ونتخلص من هذا الداء..

مع تحياتي..عبدالله قسايمه
جميع الحقوق محفوظة


منقووول من مدونتي http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=3

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رأيتها عند مغيب الشمس
عندما كانت اشعة الشمس الذهبية تلوح في الأفق
رأيتها ونظرات الحزن في عينيها
نعم لقد كانت نظرات حزن…ولما لا؟؟
فهي نظرات ما قبل الرحيل
كانت تلك النظرات تقتلني..تذبحني..تحزنني
شعرت حينها بشعور غريب…لايوصف ابدا
شعور غريب جدا….حتى انني لا استطيع تذكره
حاولت التماسك أكثر وأكثر
ولكني لم استطع…كيف؟؟ وهو الفراق!
يا له من حزن شديد!!
حاولت كثيرا ..لابل أكثر ان امنعها من الرحيل
ولكن لا فائده..تبدد حلمي وانا اراها ترحل
وتبتعد..لم استطع الوقوف صامتا
لحقتها…اقتربت منها…امسكتها
وهنا كانت المفاجأة..
لقد تبدد حلمي فعلا
واذا هي ……
ســـــــــــــراب!!

بقلم عبدالله قسايمه

منقول من مدونتي http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=5

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بحر أحزاني

أحلامي…
ألواني…
أشجاني…
عنواني…
كلها غرقت! في بحر أحزاني…
انه بحر لا حدود له..
هو بحر لا نهائي..
هو طوفان..هو موج جارف..
هو إنسان..
انسان حزين باكي..
هو طفل دائم التباكي..
ذلك هو بحر أحزاني!

بقلم عبدالله قسايمه
جميع الحقوق محفوظة


منقووول من مدونتي http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=7

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الطريق الوحيد

لا يخفى على احدنا الهجمات الشرسه التي يتعرض لها ديننا الحنيف الدين الإسلامي والمسلمون بشكل عام ، حيث تتنوع مصادر هذه الهجمات ، فهناك من يهاجم بصوره علنيه وبوقاحة مطلقة دون اهتمام او اكتراث لأمه الإسلام ، وهناك من يعمل خفية خلف الكواليس دون ان يظهر عن نفسه او يلفت الإنتباه اليه ، والأخير خاصة يعد خطر محدق أكثر مما هو عليه الأول ، انا عندما اقول خطر لا اقصد به اننا خائفون او حتى متوترون من هذه الهجمات ، فنحن المسلمين كلنا ثقة بديننا ولا نخاف هجمات هذه الوحوش المفترسه الحقيرة ، وانما الأمر انهم يحاولون تشويه صورة ديننا امام غير المسلمين بصور وطرق ملتوية حقيرة ، وهنا يجب علينا الإنتباه وأخذ الحذر من هذه الوحوش الحقيرة ، وخير وسيلة للدفاع عن انفسنا واظهار حقيقتنا وكشف طرقهم ونواياهم وأهدافهم الحقيرة تكون بالعودة لدين الله سبحان الله تعالى والتمسك به ، والعمل بسنة رسوله محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ، والإبتعاد عن المغريات الرخيصة التي يحاولون ان يغرقونا بها والتي تعترض طريقنا ، كل هذه المغريات ما هي الا عبارة عن احتلال فكري ، اقصد بالإحتلال الفكري انهم قد غزو افكارنا وقد غيروا من طريقة تفكرينا وتشتيتها للإبعاد بنا عن ديننا الحنيف الذي يعد هو المهرب الوحيد من افكارهم الشريرة وخططهم الحقيرة ، لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم بكلماتي هذه لأنني اعتقد ان فكرتي قد وصلت للجميع.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بقلم عبدالله قسايمه


منقووول من مدونتي http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=11

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

فكرتك وصلت عبد الله 
و لكنني اختلف معك بنقطه واحده هي ان حري بنا ان نخاف ونتوتر لان ردات الفعل الاسلاميه تجاه هذه الهجمات الشرسه لم تكن بالمستوى المطلوب لا ولم تقترب من هذا المستوى 
اعلم كم هي كبيره و حاشده الجموع التي تخرجت متظارة و محتجه كلما غرس هذا الوحش نابا في جسدنا الاسلامي 
و لكن هذه الطريقه في رد الفعل لم تعد مجديه الان وان هي الا ممصات للكرامه الاسلاميه و العربيه نقوم بهي كي نخمد نار الكرامه في نفوسنا 

تخيل اخي عبد الله لو ان هذه الهجمات كانت على زمن الرسول او الصحابه فانا واثق عندها ان دولا سوف تحرر و ملوك تقتل و وحوش تؤسر 
هكذا تكون رده الفعل الاسلاميه فإن لك تكن كذلك فحري بنا ان نخاف على ديننا وعلى انفسنا.....

----------


## AMON

سراب

وفي تلك اليلة حالكة الظلمة

اضاعني جنوني

وابكاني جنوني

وسألة نفسي حائرا أنا من أكون


أضاعني ذاك الحلم البعيد المنال


ولكني اوعدك يا ريح أن أعاندك وستذكرني قصة التاريخ

اه كم أخاف ان تكون أنت من ذاك السراب


أو هذا السراب منك
ومع انني سوف استيقظ من هذا السراب


ولكن أعدك يا نفسي ان أغني مرة أخرى

سراب
سراب
سراب0000000000000000


 :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):   :SnipeR (15):

----------


## AMON

هي 


دربان

درب الم
ودرب عذاب


فلا تتسائل يا صديقي 
فما اصعب حيرت النفس
وما اصعب تسأؤلات الحيره

التي لا تودي الا   الى قتل النفس


وربما التفاؤل لا يجدي نفعا

الى كل الانفس المتعبه   ارجعي الى ما كنتي عليه


أو اصمدي في وجه الريح

----------


## AMON

انا لا أريد أن أضيف الا بعض الكلمات



لو كان الحزن بحرا لابتسمنا  للمستقبل

لان في يوم من الايام سوف نصل الى الشاطىء    ونرتاح من العناء


بل أن الحزن لا شواطىء له ولا لون الا الون الاسود
ولا طعم سواء طعم الاسى



متى سنتحرر من أحزاننا؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهند بزور

منيتي ان اموت خلف جدار عتيق او قرب نهر جف ماءه من قهر مستبد متسلط او تحت شجرت خجلت من خيوط الشمس الدهبيه.......
جميع حقوق الكتابه محفوظه
مهند بزور :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أتلقى كل يومٍ صدمة أقوى من الأخرى، تهزني واحدة تلو الأخرى ، تجرح مشاعري ، تقتلني ، تذبحني ، فعلا هذا حالي مع هذه الأمه ، لا أعرف هل استطيع أن أكمل مسيرتي معكم أم لا!!

لأني فعلا أتألم من داخلي ، لا اعرف الى متى استطيع ان أستمر ، فهذه الصدمات المتتالية ، ترهقني ، تؤرقني ، لا اعرف ماذا أفعل؟

وأقف حائرا أمام هذا الواقع المؤلم ، أفكر في المستقبل فيزداد أنيني وتزداد صرخاتي!!

إلى متى يا أمة الإسلام؟؟ إلى متى يا أمة العرب؟؟ الى متى سنبقى!! لا لن أقول سنبقى فنحن لسنا ثابتين ف أمكنتنا فسأعيد صياغة السؤال؛ الى متى سيستمر رجوعنا الى الخلف؟؟ إلى متى سنستمر بالغوص الى أعماق التخلف والجهل؟؟ إلى متى؟؟ سؤال يحيرني ، سؤال يؤرقني!! حاولت الإجابة عليه ولم أستطع!! لقد عجزت فعلا؟؟

فهل من إجابة؟؟ أنا لا انظم كلماتي هذه ولا أفكر فيها حتى فهي تخرج من قلبي مباشرة من قلب شاب عربي مقهور!

عبدالله قسايمه 14-5-2008 الساعه 8:48 مساءً

أنتظر تعليقاتكم علّي أجد فيها الإجابة الشافيه
http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=20

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ااااااااااااخ يا عبد الله 
لن اقول لك شكرا على الكلمات لانها ما هي الا احدا التقارير التي تصف حالتنا 
العجيب الغريب في امه العرب 
اننا نحب الذل 
نعم انا اقولها لكم نحن امه تحب الذل 
فان طريق الحريه واظح و طريق الخنوع واظح 
هل من خائن يجهل ان ما يقوم به هو تكريس لذلنا؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا 
لكن لا اعرف هلل ماتت مجسات الكرامه عند العرب ام ماذا 
الا تشتاقون الى الكرامه .........الكرامه ......عزه النفس .......الشعور بانك عزيز في امتك 
الشعور بان الدنيا سوف تقوم و لن تقعد اذا اغتصب احد حقك............الشعور بان طفلك بامان
الشعور بانه لا يوجد اسئله محرجه قد يوجهها لك حفيدك في يوم ما 
الشعور بالكرامه الانسانيه على اشد ذروتها 

احاول ان انفظ غبار ذاكرتكم الانسانيه .......لكن لا ادري ان كانت هاذه المعاني مهمه بالنسبه لكم ام لا 
لا ادري ان كنت تعتبرها من ركائز انسانيتك ام لا 

البارحه كان ذكرى النكبه ......نكبه فلسطين ......نكبه العرب 
هل تذكرون ..........حيفا و عكا و يافا و الناصره و عسقلان و صفد و اللد و بئر السبع و المالحه و الرمله والقدس 
هل تذكرون ......60 عاما من المجازر و القتل و التحطيم والفتك 
هل تذكرون .....المليوني لاجئ 
هل تذكرون دموع الامهات 
هل تذكرون رؤوس الاطفال المطحونه 
هل تذكرون لجثث المتفحمه 
هل تذكرون المنازل المهدمه 

و هل تذكرون ......مسرى رسول الله المسجد الاقصى .....

لكني اراكم تقولون لا 
فلقد رايت كل الشباب منهمكين بما هو اهم من كل ما سبق 
منهمكون بالتصويت لشيء اسمه محمد قويدر اللذي يقولون انه بحاله صعبه في معركه اسمها ستار اكاديمي 
اسمحولي ان اقول لكم لعنكم الله و لعن محمد قويدر ( وانا اسف اذا وصلت لحدا بالمنتدى مسبه ) 

فلقد رايت كل الامه قد نقصت حاجتهم للكرامه و قد تلبدت القيم الانسانيه عندهم 
فهل بقي قيمه من قيم العرب او الاسلام لم تنتهك 
كلما انتهك شيء قلنا الا ذاك 
فاذا انتهك ذاك قلنا الا ذاك
وهكذا .......

في عام 1949 اضن ان ذكرى النكبه كان عباره عن غليان للشارع العربي فربما ان الدنيا قامت ولم تقعد 
وربما هنالك من حزم امتعته و ذهب لفلسطين 
و ربما ان الشعوب العربيه قطعت الايادي اللتي مدت للعدو الصهيوني 

اما في سنه 2008 فان ذكرى النكبه يمر على شكل اخر 
لماذا ؟؟؟؟
حل حررت فلسطين ؟؟؟

ليته شكل اخر من المقاوله من الغضب من الحقد 
لا
 لكنه شكل اللخصه لكم:
عرب التفتو الى مادياتهم و قاده يسكرون مع الصهاينه 

اخيرا احب ان اذكرك عزيزي القارئ ان للذي يحدث للفلسطينيين اليوم حتما حتما حتما سيحدث لك في يوم ما ....فان عدل الله يحتم ذلك 

يا قدس انتي في دمي وروحي و وجداني 
اذا القلب يوما ينساك قطعته ولا ابالي 
الاقصى يناديني و دم العروبه النازف يعاتبني 
يا قدس لو ينساك الكون كله .....انا لا انساك

----------


## N_tarawneh

الحل لربما قد يكون جليا ً و واضحا ً ولربما قد يتجاوز إتهامنا بضيق الأفق ، فالإحساس الممزق عند هذا الجيل الجديد ، الذي أصبح يرفض مجتمعه ، نتج عنه قناعات بأن محتوى هذا المجتمع بأت يشكل تدميرا ً لأفكاره المتعلقة بالحرية ووجوده الخاص عندما يرفض المجتمع أي حق له في ممارستها ، فأصبح العالم في نظرة وحدات مستقلة عن الأخرى ، كل وحدة أصبحت تملك الوسائل الخاصة بها في التقدم والنهوض لوحدها دون أي معونة من أحد وأضعين نصب أعينهم تقدير واحترام العقل ، فجيلنا كعرب ينتمي لمجتمع مُجدت فيه الآلام ، مجتمع يبدأ فيه الشأب حياته وفقا ً للإحساسات التي تعج بالأوصاف المتشابهة ، والكتب التي تعكس كل هذا بصورة مبتذلة ، فكان أدبنا من أكثر أداب العالم تشاؤما ً ، فجميع الكتب التي لدينا هدف واحد وهو الألم ، نتألم في طفولتنا ، وفي سن النضج عندما نفقد محاكمة العقل ، من الإرهاب الإستعماري الذي كان ولا زآل ، نتألم من كُل شيء ، من المرأة ، والمرأة من الرجل ، من سير الحياة الفاسدة ، ونتألم في الشيخوخة من كُل الأخطاء التي ارتكبناها والتي أرغمنا على إرتكابها ، ونتألم بالتالي من الموت المحتوم ، وبناءً عليه لم نعطي أنفسنا الفرصة المتاحة لنفكر بوضوح ، لنحرر هذه العقول التي أصبحت مقيدة ، والتي داهمتها جميع شرور البشرية خالقة ً منها البيئة المناسبة والحاضنة لكل ما هو شرّ ، وعندما نعود لنفكر من جديد أصبحنا نفكر بإحساس العبد الذليل والخانع .

فما قرأناه في صرختك أخي محمد رائع وجميل ويبدو بأن أساسه وجوهرة العقل ، نعم ، العقل العربي والذي أصبح كالمهزوم نتيجة ً لما يشاهده ويسمع به هُناك وما يطبقة هُنا ، فحتى لو فرض علينا التخلف إستسلاما ً ثق تماما ً بأن بلة الطين ستزداد على هذا العقل المنهك ، فلندعه لعل وعسى أن يجد بعضا ً من الفرج ...

شكرا ً ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الليل

إقتربت منّي....
وسألتني: ألا تعرّف لي الليل؟
فأخبرتها...
بأن الليل عالم العشّاق...
بأن الليل ملّوع المشتاق...
بأن الليل محارب الفراق...
بأن الليل لا ظلام ولا غموض...
إنما غرامُ وأشواق...
أن الليل عالمُ مجهول...
لا يدخله الا العشّاق...
إن دخلوه فلن يجدوا...
إلا حبُّ وأشواق...
فنادتني بأن  لا تكمل...
وأخبرتني بآه كم انا مشتاق...
فقلت لها ادخلي عالمك بكل آمان...
علّك تجدين ما تنتظرين...
أما أنا فلن أدخله...
لن أدخل ذلك العالم...
فمن يدخله لا يستطيع الخروج...
سأبقى هنا بلا أشواقِ أو فراق....

عبدالله قسايمه 2008


http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=22

----------


## احلام

> الليل
> 
> إقتربت منّي....
> وسألتني: ألا تعرّف لي الليل؟
> فأخبرتها...
> بأن الليل عالم العشّاق...
> بأن الليل ملّوع المشتاق...
> بأن الليل محارب الفراق...
> بأن الليل لا ظلام ولا غموض...
> ...


*من قال الحب عذاب..

فالحب طائر جميل به أروع الصور ..

مرة يجمعنا بمن نحب ..

ومرة يحرقنا ناراً بلا جمر..

فهذا هي لذة العشق أن أختزن في القلب ..

مثلما يُختزن اللاآلي والدرر في البحر..

تلك الكلمات قليلة بحق إبداعاتك 

احلام*

----------


## ashrafwater

كما عهدي ….
منتصف الليل تماماً
ومنتظر ..
أمام الباب .. منتظر
أراقب أول الشارع
كما عهدي ….
وضوء البرق يرعدني
ولون الثلج يسهرني
ومنتظر ..
كما عهدي ….
شموعي لم تنم أبداً
إذا غفلت توقظني
فأشعل بعض سيجاري
كما عهدي ….
وأنهض
ثم تتبعني
ظلال الشك في فكري
وأفكاري لم تنم أبداً
ترى ستأتي هنا حقاً ؟؟
كما عهدي ….
أهدئ روع راحلتي
وأمضي على فكري
كفانوس يصب النور في النار
كبحار ..
بلا مرفأ ..
ولا مرسى ..
وأسير خلف أحلامي
فلا نامي
ومنتظر ..
كما عهدي ….
وتكتب الأشعار أقلامي
وأرسل للمذياع موالي
وأغزل شال أحلامي
وأنثر مع عيون الريح أشلائي
فلا نامي
ولا نامي
ومنتظر . .
كما عهدي ….

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الليل
> 
> إقتربت منّي....
> وسألتني: ألا تعرّف لي الليل؟
> فأخبرتها...
> بأن الليل عالم العشّاق...
> بأن الليل ملّوع المشتاق...
> بأن الليل محارب الفراق...
> بأن الليل لا ظلام ولا غموض...
> ...


هو الليل يا صديقي 
هو الليل و كفى 
تذوب حُلكته قلوب العشاق 
وتطفو على نسائمه لوعه الاشواق 
لا تقترب اكثر 
فانت الان بمأمن من شعواء الحب 
هنيئا لك ....

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الصداقه

أخبروني بان الصديق وقت الضيق
فرددت بان لا ضيق ان كان لك صديق
فصمتوا وصمتّ.....
وعدت قائلا بأن الصداقة هي الطريق
هي المحبة والوئام..
والصداقة نقاءٌ وإلتزام...
وتأكدوا بأن الصداقة افضل ما في الوجود
فالصداقة تضحيةٌ وكرمُ وجود
وأخبرتهم بأني لا أطيق
نعم لا أطيق
لآطيق حياتي بدون صديق
نظروا الي بصمت....
وسألوا ما الوفاء؟
فرددت بان لا صداقة بلا وفاء
فالوفاء للحبيب والصديق
وإن لم يكن فيم..فلمن الوفاء
وهل يتسم بالغدر من كان صديق؟
الصديق شخصٌ محبُ ورقيق
لآبد ان تعرفوا هذا يوماً
فإن وقعت في ضيق يوماً تأكد بأن ليس لك صديق!!


عبدالله قسايمه

جميع الحقوق محفوظة

المصدر:-http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=26

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

حيَّ على الغضب


أنادي بأعلى صوتي...
حيَّ على الغضب...حيَّ على الغضب
نادوا معي بكل صدقِ...
حيَّ على الغضب...
حيَّ على الغضب...
حيَّ على الكرامة العربية..حيَّ على التحرير...
حيَّ على التحرير...لاللتبرير...
لا للقمم...لاللمؤتمرات...
حيَّ على التحرير...
حيَّ يا عرب...حيَّ على الغضب...
حرّر عقلك...حرّر العصب...
حيَّ على القوة...حيَّ على الأخوَّة...
حيًّ على التدمير...حيَّ على تكسير الحواجز...
حيَّ على التحرير...حيَّ على التحرير...
صيحوا معي بأعلى صوت حيَّ على الغضب...
حيَّ على الغضب...
نعم يا عرب...
حيَّ على الغضب...

عبدالله قسايمه

جميع الحقوق محفوظة

منقول من مدونتي http://www.tech4islam.info/blog/?p=27

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حيَّ على الغضب
> 
> 
> أنادي بأعلى صوتي...
> حيَّ على الغضب...حيَّ على الغضب
> نادوا معي بكل صدقِ...
> حيَّ على الغضب...
> حيَّ على الغضب...
> حيَّ على الكرامة العربية..حيَّ على التحرير...
> ...


مشكور

لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي فالعرب بلا عصب و صوتهم لستار اكاديمي  وشغلهم الشاغل التبرير وليس لديهم كرامه فقد نسوها بمعركة الكرامه...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا (صديقي) .....

بوركت حروفك التي تمجد احدى اروع الروابط الروحيه 

وقد وجت اللذي تحدثت عنه يقينا 

فلقد زرعت بذور صداقةٍ 

و حصدت بلسما للجراح 

ولكنك غلوت بعض الشيء 

فقد يعجز الصديق امام الزمان 

ولكنه بنفس الوقت قد يقدم لك دمعة عجز تريح قلبك 

شكرا عبد الله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حي على الغضب 

حي على الغضب 

احرى ان تكون 

حي على الحياه 

حي على الكرامه 

حي على الانسانيسه 

حي لنتمايز عن البهائم

 منذ زمنن بعيد تغير قانون العرب 

فالغضب يا صديقي قد يكون كماليا 

لكننا نفتقد الى الاساسيات 


فحيا يا عرب ......

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اما آن الأوان ان نصبح عرب + كرامه(الإسلام) = عرب لهم كرامه!!


ما هي الا احلام..
بعد وفاته (صلى الله عليه وسلم) والمسلمين يتخبطون.. و يجاهدون كل منهم ليصل الى الحكم.. المتتبع للتاريخ منذ تلك العصور الى يومنا هذا يجد اننا امه باليه بلا هدف نتصارع للوصول للحكم و للسلطه و الفساد في شتا انواعه ينتشر في عقولنا و عروقنا من الساس للراس.

هذا الواقع منذ عصور و للامام(قصدي للخلف) ان شاء الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

إلى عينيكِ

إلى عينيك يا سيدتي أكتب كلماتي..
إلى تلك العينين..
تلك العينين التي لطالما كنت أبحر فيها..
تلك العينين التي غرقت فيها وأغرق..
تلك العينين التي تطعمني حبّاً..
تلك العينين التي ترويني شوقاً..
تلك العينين التي تزورني ليلاً..
تلك العينين التي كتبت وأكتب..
تلك العينين اللانهائية الجمال..
تلك العينين غير المحدودة المآل..
تلك العينين التي تقتلني وأبقى حياً..
تلك العينين التي رقصت خلايا جسدي لها طرباً..
تلك العينين التي لطالما احببتها كحب قطرات الندى لبتلات الورد..
نعم يا سيدتي..
إلى تلك العينين كتبت وأكتب..

عبدالله قسايمه
10-7-2008
2:45 فجرا

it's from my blog
http://abdallah.135gb.com/blog/?p=29

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا عبد الله 

كلمات يطفو عليها عطر الشعر بازهى الوانه 

و هذا طلب شخصي مني : أن تكتب هنا كل ما حاكه قلمك ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

إنّا إليكِ يا قدسُ مشتاقون
وإنّا إليك يا قدسُ عائدون
نعم...إنّا عائدون
صدّقيني هذا ليس بوعدٍ مجنون
ولاحتى وعدٌ كاذبٌ كما فعل الخائنون
نعم...سنعود وسنحرر
سنتلهم وسندمّر..
نعم سندمّر
سندمّر حضارة حقيرة لوّثت أنحاءِك الشريفة
ومن ثم سنعمّر..نعم سنعمّر
سنعمّر بعد أن ندمّر
صدقيني يا قدسُ
أنّا عائدون
فلا بد للمشتاق ان يصل للحبيب
ولا بد له ان يروي عشطه حبّا
ولا بد لنا نحن ان نقبّلك يا قدس قبلات حارّه
تحمل معاني الشوق التي بداخلنا
صدّقيني إنّا عائدون


عبدالله قسايمه

14/7/2008

12:03ِِAM

http://abdallah.135gb.com/blog/?p=30

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

صرخات تائبة

صرخت صرخة توبة بأعلى صوتي
لقد كانت صرخة تحمل في طيّاتها جُلَّ معاني الندم
نعم....لقد كانت تحمل أيضا الكثير الكثير من الألم
صرخة خرجت من أعماقي تحمل ما في نفسي من تعب
تعبّر عمّا يعانيه ضميري من عذاب
صرخت وقلت سأتوب
نعم سأتوب
سأتوب عن أخطائي السابقه
سأتوب عن قتل كرامتي
سأتوب عن ترك مقدساتنا تدمّر
نعم..سأتوب
سأتوب عن خنق وإسكات ضميري المعذّب
عن مشاهدتي لأخوتي يتقلون
عن مشاهدتي لبلادي تباع
سأتوب عن كل ذنوبي..سأتوب
صرختُ تلك الصرخة وتابت صرختي معي
نعم!!
لقد تبنا معاً

عبدالله قسايمه

http://abdallah.135gb.com/blog/?p=31

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]بلاد الحزن أوطاني

فلا شامٍ ولايمنٍ

ولامصر وتطوانِ

بل هو ليس الا بحر أحزاني

أغرق فيه وأعوم

وأنهل فيه آلامي

فيه محبةٌ وكراهية

فيه سماحٌ وحقد

وشوقٌ وانتظار

وأنتِ عليكِ أن تختاري

تختاري جنّتي أو ناري

هذا طلبٌ مستعجل

فبالحب قد طال انتظاري

ولا اتقبل الأعذارِ

فإن اخترتِ ناري

فقد اخترتي ان تموتين بلهيب آلامي

وقد اخترتي عذابٌ تذوقت طعمه بانتظاري

وان اخترتِ تلك الجنّة المدّعاة

فستلاقي أيضاً آلامي

فلا جنّةَ ولا نارِ

إنما هي ادّعاءات لأشجع نفسي على الإحتمالِ

فلا يوجد الا بحر أحزاني

ولا يحوي الا أحزاني وآلامي

تلك هي أوطاني

فهل عليكِ أن تختاري؟

أم عليك ان تهربي وتكتفي بالأعذار؟

أما أنا فأنصحكِ بألا تختاري

والا تجربي الإقتراب من ناري

أقولها جوابٌ نهائي



عبدالله قسايمه

9/8/2008

9:15 مساءاً


http://abdallah.135gb.com/blog/?p=32
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

آهاتٍ وأحزان

حبّك بركان
آهاتٍ وأحزان
حبّك جعل منّي عاشقٍ ولهان
نعم..لقد أحببتك يا أجمل إنسان
أحببتك بلا عنوان
وسأحبك مهما طال الزمان
هذه حياتي منذ الآن
حبكِ يا قاتلتي هو العنوان
عنوان حياتي الملئية بالأحزان
أتمنى الآن
أتمنى ان يثور بركان حبّك ويرجع الزمان
ليرجع الزمان
علّك تحبينني عندما ألتقينا في ذلك المكان
هناك حيث سرّي الدفين في رمال الوديان
لا تشفقي على حالي
فقد تعودت على الحرمان
وتعودت ان أكون أبئس إنسان
هذه حياتي منذ البداية فلا تقلقي يا ملاكي الجميل
فالحزن هو قلبي وحياتي آهاتٍ وأحزان
مولع قلبي بكِ يا أجمل إنسان
ولكنّه غير منتظر لإستجابةٍ منك
فقد تعوّد على الحرمان
هذا قدري منذ الأزل
فماذا سيتغير الآن؟
لا يا قلبي لن يأتي ذلك الزمان
لن يأتي الزمان الذي تتحقق فيه الأحلام
هذه حياتي دون ألوان
ظلامُ حالك..وسواد مخيف
لا بياض فيه ولو بشكلٍ طفيف
قد يقول البعض هذا يأس
ولكن هم حقاً على خطأ
لم التجربة إن كانت النتائج معروفة مسبقاً؟
هل حتى تزيد مأساتي؟
هل حتى يسوّد نهاري أكثر؟
أم حتى أقول أنّي قد حاولت؟
لا،لأبقى على حالي أفضل
فمهما أوهمت الناس
فلن أستطيع أن أكذب على نفسي
فأنا أعرف أن حياتي آهاتٍ وأحزان
وأني أتعس إنسان
وأني رمز الحرمان
وأني للحزن عنوان

عبدالله قسايمه
18/8/2008
9 مساء

جميع الحقوق محفوظة

http://abdallah.135gb.com/blog/?p=57

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هذا قدري منذ الأزل
> فماذا سيتغير الآن؟


رائع يا عبد الله 

سدد الله خطى قلمك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تساؤلات


عدمٌ..عدم، لاكرامة، لا أخلاق، لاقلم

لا نملك سوى الألم….

متى سنرفع الراية..نرفع العلم؟

متى سنرفع القلم ونتغلب على الألم؟

متى سنوقف هدر ذلك الدم؟

متى سنستيقظ من ذلك الحلم؟

متى سنقف ونثبّت القدم؟

متى سنشفى من حرقة الألم؟

متى سنشعر بالندم؟

متى سنقاتل ونقاوم؟

إلى متى سنبقى مفرّقين؟

إلى متى سنبقى مبتعدين عن الدين؟

إلى متى سنبقى هامدين؟

أين الكرامة العربية؟

إلى متى ستبقى مختفية؟

أين الأخلاق الكريمه؟

هل ستبقى سجينة؟

هل من طريق للنجاة؟

أم اصبح الموت حتميا على كرامتنا؟

هل ستكون تلك هي النهاية؟

أم ستكون غير نهاية؟

نجتمع وتكون تلك هي البداية؟

هل سيكون ذلك ام هو مجرد حلم؟

هل سيكون ام يعود الألم؟

هل سيكون ام يُحرق العلم؟

هل سيكون ام يُكسر القلم؟

هل سيكون أم نسبح بالدم؟

لكم القرار……

إما ان يكون…

او تكون النهاية كما قلنا في البداية…

عدمٌ….عدم…

هكذا سنكون بلا كرامة

هكذا سنكون بلا أخلاق

هكذا سنفقد الهوية

هكذا سيكسر القلم

هكذا……لن نملك سوى الألم!!!!!!


عبدالله قسايمه

5/9/2008

3:45 عصرا

جميع الحقوق محفوظة


http://abdallah.135gb.com/blog/?p=64

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

متى سنرفع الراية..نرفع العلم؟  ليس قبل ان يتوحد العلم

متى سنرفع القلم ونتغلب على الألم؟ ليس قبل ان تأخذ القلم

أين الكرامة العربية؟ ضمير مستتر

إلى متى ستبقى مختفية؟ الى ان تتغير قواعد النحو السياسيه

أين الأخلاق الكريمه؟ باتت لئيمه

أين الكرامة العربية؟ اصبحت عبريه

لكم القرار…… قراراتنا منذ قدم التاريخ في سلة المحذوفات, قراراتنا صدرت في القمم العربيه فما هيه الا قمامة , على اي قرار تتحدث ؟ ابدأ بها من اول قرار في اول قمه عربيه وتابع...

هكذا……لن نملك سوى الألم!!!!!! لا نملك الالم بل يستملكنا الالم.. ليس بقرارنا ملكناه ولن يكون بقرارنا تغييره.. فقرارنا temporary file

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مشكور عبدالله
> كلام جميل ورائع


Thanks alot

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا عبد الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عبدالله.....جاوبوني بالاول يعرفو كيف بدهم يطلعوا الضحايا الي تحت الردم في مصر

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا عبد الله


انا من يشكرك على المرور محمد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا عبدالله.....جاوبوني بالاول يعرفو كيف بدهم يطلعوا الضحايا الي تحت الردم في مصر


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ترجمات قلب

غدير حبِ..
بركان أشواق..
لا كراهية..لاحقد..
صبرُ..ووفاء..
هذا هو قلبي!!
******
سأجعل من الدم دائما...
سأجعل منه حبراً..
ليكتب إلى الأبد...
ليكتب قلبي أحبك!!
أحبك....
وأحبّ حبّك..
وأحبّ أن أحبّك..
أسيرُ قلبي في هواك..
فالماضي أنت...والحاضر أنت..
والمستقبل...
لمن غيرك؟؟
بالطبع لك أنت..
سأكتب دوماً أحبك...
سأكتبها على قلبي..
أكتبها عنواناً لحبّي...
لأتوّجك بها ملكاً على قلبي...
ولأتوّج نفسي ملكأً في ممكلة العشاق..
وليكون حبّك عنواناً للأشواق..
هكذا هو الحب..
وهذا هو قلبي..
فمن أنت؟؟

عبدالله قسايمه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لست اُبالي

لا تهددي بالإنسحاب..
فأنا لا أهتم للجواب
لقد سألتكِ فقط حتى لا أكون قد ظلمتك...
لا تهددي فأنا غير مهتم..
فعزتي وعنفواني تعانق السحاب...
وانسحابكِ سيريحني كثيرا...
فلقد سئمت انتظار المجهول
ولقد سئمت تكبركِ...
لا أعرف على ماذا التكبر..
فلقد كنتِ من قبلي حفنة سراب..
نعم..فلقد كنتِ بلا أصدقاء او أحباب..
أنا من جعل منكِ إنسانة..
أنتا من جعل لكِ كرامة..
أنا ويا للأسف من جعل منِ متكبره..
لقد أخطأت فعلا في فعل هذا...
ولكن ما ينفع الندم الآن..
فقد فات الأوان...
ولكن ما استطيع فعله الآن..
هو أن أتركك للزمان..
فاقد تعلمت ان الزمان هو خير دواء..
لكل من هو مصاب بهذا الداء...

عبدالله قسايمه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

طعنة وفاء


ووقفت مذهولاً....ثم سقطت مقتولاً، نعم فلقد تلقيت طعنة غدرِ قاتله في ظهري...، وممن؟؟ من أحد الذين كنت أظنهم أكثر الأصدقاء وفاء وأكثرهم صدقاء!، لكنني الآن لقد عرفت أخير الآن وانا ألهث أنفاسي الأخيرة أنه لم يكن كذلك!!، لماذا يا زمان؟؟ لماذا يغدر الأوفياء؟؟ لماذا يغدر الأصدقاء؟؟ لماذا؟ ، صراحة لا أدري مالذي حمله على هذا الفعل! فلقد كنت له أوفى الأوفياء ولقد كنت له الصديق والرفيق ، فعلا لا أعرف السبب، يا للعجب وياله من زمان تتغير فيه القيم؛ هذا الزمان الذي يصبح في الغدر ضرورة حياتيه، هذا الزمان الذي يصبح فيه الإستغلال (ذكاء)، هذا الزمان الذي تصبح فيه الصداقة علاقة وهمية مؤقتة قائمة على مصلة دنيوية!!، تُرى ألا يعرف هؤلاء معنى الصداقة الحقيقية؟؟ ألا يعرفون أن الصداقة أسمى رابطة انسانية تربط بين شخصين؟ ألا يعرفون أن هذه الكلمة مشتقة من الصدق أي أنها قائمة على الصدق من أصلها؟ ألايعرفون أن الغدر محرّم اجتماعيا وشرعا؟ ألا يعرفون؟ ألا يعرفون أن استغلال كلمة وعلاقة ذات مقام رفيع لأهوائهم الشخصية وضاعه؟؟ لا أستطيع الإطالة أكثر فقد نفذت أنفاسي التائهه، وها أنا اصبح جثة هامدة،.......... أستودعكم الله.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لماذا يا زمان؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

تابعوا جديد الاخ عبدالله قسايمه في هذه الصفحه
عبدالله بورك قلمك..والى الامام

----------


## زهره التوليب

تابعوا جديد الاخ عبدالله قسايمه في هذه الصفحه
عبدالله بورك قلمك..والى الامام

----------


## مدحت

عبد الله قسايمة 
أبدعت

----------


## mylife079

مشكور عبدالله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أحبك....
> وأحبّ حبّك..
> وأحبّ أن أحبّك..


رائعٌ قلمك دائماً يا عبد الله .. ارى به لون الحكمة

ولا تظنها مجاملة اذا قلت لك أنني انتظر كتاباتك .. و أقرأها بتلهف .. و قد قلت لاحدهم ذات مرة : عبد الله يصنع فاكة الشعر التي احبها 

حُييت يا ابن عمّي و لك مني هذه الهمسة : لا تترك القلم أبداً ..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا جزيلا جدا جدا لكم جميعا

وبالأخص لمحمد الذي كان اول من يشجعني ومن يدعمني بقوة دائما

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> طعنة وفاء
> 
> 
> ووقفت مذهولاً....ثم سقطت مقتولاً، نعم فلقد تلقيت طعنة غدرِ قاتله في ظهري...، وممن؟؟ من أحد الذين كنت أظنهم أكثر الأصدقاء وفاء وأكثرهم صدقاء!، لكنني الآن لقد عرفت أخير الآن وانا ألهث أنفاسي الأخيرة أنه لم يكن كذلك!!، لماذا يا زمان؟؟ لماذا يغدر الأوفياء؟؟ لماذا يغدر الأصدقاء؟؟ لماذا؟ ، صراحة لا أدري مالذي حمله على هذا الفعل! فلقد كنت له أوفى الأوفياء ولقد كنت له الصديق والرفيق ، فعلا لا أعرف السبب، يا للعجب وياله من زمان تتغير فيه القيم؛ هذا الزمان الذي يصبح في الغدر ضرورة حياتيه، هذا الزمان الذي يصبح فيه الإستغلال (ذكاء)، هذا الزمان الذي تصبح فيه الصداقة علاقة وهمية مؤقتة قائمة على مصلة دنيوية!!، تُرى ألا يعرف هؤلاء معنى الصداقة الحقيقية؟؟ ألا يعرفون أن الصداقة أسمى رابطة انسانية تربط بين شخصين؟ ألا يعرفون أن هذه الكلمة مشتقة من الصدق أي أنها قائمة على الصدق من أصلها؟ ألايعرفون أن الغدر محرّم اجتماعيا وشرعا؟ ألا يعرفون؟ ألا يعرفون أن استغلال كلمة وعلاقة ذات مقام رفيع لأهوائهم الشخصية وضاعه؟؟ لا أستطيع الإطالة أكثر فقد نفذت أنفاسي التائهه، وها أنا اصبح جثة هامدة،.......... أستودعكم الله.


تُرى لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا يغدر الأوفياء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## Sad Story

كل تِلك مَعانيك  كالسيل يضرب الصخر ليحفر فيه نقشاً جميلا ويتوج على اطلاله مُبدع مر من هنا 
تقديري واحترامي واعجابي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> كل تِلك مَعانيك  كالسيل يضرب الصخر ليحفر فيه نقشاً جميلا ويتوج على اطلاله مُبدع مر من هنا 
> تقديري واحترامي واعجابي


شكرا على كلامك الرائع :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

دموع الورد

دموع الورد من البتلات بدت
ويـــاليتـــها لم تفــــــــــعلِ

دمــــوعي لها اســــتجابت
فانسابت كسيلِ جـــــــارفِ

أشجاني وأحزاني أشعلت
وأهدتني حرقةٌ في دمي

أحزان الطفولة لي أعادت
ولحنٌ حزينٌ أسمعتــــني


إهداء خاص الى دموع الورد ومحمد قسايمه


مع تحيات عبدالله قسايمه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> دموع الورد
> 
> دموع الورد من البتلات بدت
> ويـــاليتـــها لم تفــــــــــعلِ
> 
> دمــــوعي لها اســــتجابت
> فانسابت كسيلِ جـــــــارفِ
> 
> أشجاني وأحزاني أشعلت
> ...


دموع الورد تصتصرخنا 

بالصمت و البريق الشجي

تتورق كل مساء بارواحنا 

 تزهر سناء و تفوح رُقي 

فتلك هي مكامن كنهنا 

تطفو على وجوهنا كأنها الحُلي


شكرا عبد الله

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

*لا تقلق فهي العروبة تنادينا 
ولا كن لا نستجيب !!!!*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*قيثارة حبي

قيثارة حبي تعزف أشواقا لا تنتهي
لها صدى يسمعه كل العشاق
قيثارة حبي...منهل حبٍ...
ونهر أشواق...وبحر أحزان...
قيثارة حبي...مدرسة عشق...
وسفر هيام...وكتاب جوى...
تلك هي قيثارة حبي، ألم تعرفيها؟
تغمرني بألحانها حينما أراك..
تطربي شوقاً حينما أفارقك..
تلك هي قيثارة حبي،ألم تريها؟
قيثارة حبي تعزف أجمل الألحان
تعزفها لكِ أنتي فقط....
تلك هي قيثارة حبي ألم تسمعيها؟

عبدالله قسايمه*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الشمس تشرق من جديد


 رماد حبّي...طار وانتثر حطام قلبي...اختى واندثر أين المفر؟...أين المفر؟ فحزني يلاحقني في كل أثر ولقد تفتت قلبي وانكسر وكما انهزم تفكيري واندحر ولم أعد أعرف أين المستقر نعم،....لامفر! أعرف..إنه القدر ********

 تناثرت الكتب وتطايرت الصحف وأصبحت جاهلا..لا أعرف شئ لا أعرف الا مدى ضعفي.. لا أعرف غير ذلك... نعم، فأنا بلا قلبٍ أو حب.. *********

 أصبحت كالمجنون أجول.. أبحث بلهثٍ عن رماد حبي.. أبحث عن حطام قلبي.. لكن بلا فائده *********

 سمعتهم يقولون.."لقد جن".. "تُرى مالذي اصابه؟".. كانت تساؤلاتهم تقتلني كانت تمزقني..تمزق ما تبقى منّي *********

 عرفت أخيراً.... عرفت ان لا رجعة لما طار وانتثر وان لا عودة لما اختى واندثر على الرغم من أني عرفت ذلك  متأخرا ولكن ذلك خيرا من ألا اعرف ابدا هذه هي الحياة عرفت أيضا... أنه مهما حصل فإن الحياة ستستمر والشمس ستشرق من جديد وأن لابد ان يبزغ الفجر بعد الظلام فعلا هذه هي الحياة


 عبدالله قسايمه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عذرا لكل من رد قديما على موضوعي

فلقد طلبت من الإدارة حذف الردود القديمة ليظهر الموضوع أكثرترتيبا وجمالا وأناقه

وكم يسعدني تلقي ردودكم الجديدة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

فصول حبٍ...وقلب!

 هذا هو قلبي..كالزهور بلا بتلات... كالسماء بلا غيوم..كالفضاء بلا نجوم... كالليل بلا ظلام..كالموسيقى بلا ألحان... كالكلام دون الكلام..كالحب بلا آلام... كالنوم بلا أحلام..كالدنيا بلا أنام... كالبحر بلا ماء..كالصدق بلا وفاء... كالشمس بلا نور..كالربيع بلا زهور...

 ***************

 والتقينا ذات خريف.. كيف؟ لاأعرف..كان لقاء بلا موعد.. نظرت في عينيها فأبحرت في سماء زرقاء.. أبحرت في فضاء واسمع..لم أعرف ما أقول.. فالتزمت الصمت..كان صمت حارق.. شعرت بتلك الدقائق وكأنها أيام لا بل سنين.. وهكذا....كان الشتاء..

 ***************

 وبدأ الربيع..شعرت بشعور غريب.. كان قلبي من جليد..نعم..لا شيء جديد.. كان الغريب أن بدأ الصيف والجليد متجمد كأنه حديد.. ما هذا؟؟ أتبدأ بحبٍ جديد؟ لا يا قلبي،أفضّل الجليد على التجديد.. نعم يا قلبي أفضّل أن أبقى وحيدا.. إن كنت تريد الحب فأذهب عنّي فأنا لا أريد..
 فلقد سئمتك وسمئت الفصول تمر وتأتي بالجديد.. 
 
 ***************

 وخريفٌ جديد.. حذارِ يا قلبي من لقاءٍ أو وعد!! فلا حاجة لي لمزيد من الآلام.. فما زلت انتظر من جروحي أن تلتام.. ها هو الشتاء.. وما زلت وحيداً وقطرات المطر.. كان قلبي يسقط مع كل قطرة.. وربيع..وصيف.. وفصول..وفصول.. وها أنا بلا قلب.. فلقد تركني وذهب بعيداً...


 عبدالله قسايمه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh 					 
> _فصول حبٍ...وقلب!
> 
>  هذا هو قلبي..كالزهور بلا بتلات... كالسماء بلا غيوم..كالفضاء بلا نجوم... كالليل بلا ظلام..كالموسيقى بلا ألحان... كالكلام دون الكلام..كالحب بلا آلام... كالنوم بلا أحلام..كالدنيا بلا أنام... كالبحر بلا ماء..كالصدق بلا وفاء... كالشمس بلا نور..كالربيع بلا زهور...
> 
>  ***************
> 
>  والتقينا ذات خريف.. كيف؟ لاأعرف..كان لقاء بلا موعد.. نظرت في عينيها فأبحرت في سماء زرقاء.. أبحرت في فضاء واسمع..لم أعرف ما أقول.. فالتزمت الصمت..كان صمت حارق.. شعرت بتلك الدقائق وكأنها أيام لا بل سنين.. وهكذا....كان الشتاء..
> ...


ما اجمل تلك الفصول

ابدعت عبدالله :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

رائع يا عبد الله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 					 
> _ما اجمل تلك الفصول
> 
> ابدعت عبدالله
> [/center]_


شكرا :SnipeR (28):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _رائع يا عبد الله_


انت الرائع ابو حميد

وبالمناسبة توقيعك حلو..مبروك

----------


## دليلة

قمة الروعة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة 					 
> _قمة الروعة_


مرورك الأروع :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انتطروني يوم الإفراج!! 5/7/2009

ففي جعبتي الكثير والحمد لله :SnipeR (94):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

[align=center] 
رائع 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انتطروني يوم الإفراج!! 5/7/2009
> 
> ففي جعبتي الكثير والحمد لله


بأنتظارك , 

بالتوفيق بأمتحاناتك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تسلموا :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]عيناكِ
[/align][align=center]  بقلم عبدالله قسايمه
 
عيناكِ..كأسطورةٍ خرافية..
أمست منسية..فلم تصبح الا مذكرةً..
بجمال جعل منها رمزا للأبدية...
عيناكِ..كبتلاتٍ ندية..
نزل عليها المطر..فابدلت نداها قطراً..
فازدادت على جمالها جمالا..
عيناكِ..كغيمةٍ إنطوائية..
إنزوت في سماءٍ ورديه..
فأمطرت على أرضٍ قاحلة..
فأصبحت جنةً أزلية..
عيناكِ..كبحيرةٍ أرجوانية..
تبخر ماؤها فلم يبقى منها إلاّ الذكريات الجميلة..
عيناكِ..كأمواج بحرٍ..
على شاطئ رملي..
ترسم البهجة في قلوب الناس..
عيناكِ..كزهرة ربيعٍ مائية..
تعوم على الماء..بطلةٍ بهية..
عيناكِ..كطفلةٍ شقية..
نامت دافئةً في ليلةٍ شتوية..
عيناكِ..كحبٍ جنوني..
أضحى قصةً مرويّة..
عيناكِ..كبستان ورودٍ.
تفوح منه رائحةً زكية..
عيناكِ..كحمامةٍ برية..
تموت هي اذا ما فقدت الحرية..
عيناكِ..كمرآةٍ سحرية..
تعكس دفء مشاعر الحب الجنونية..
عيناكِ..كجدولِ ماءٍ..
عذب المياه..يقتلني كلما أراه..
سامحيني ان قصرت في الوصف..
سامحيني يا أجمل فتاه!!





الإهداء الى... لا أعلم!!
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
رووووووووووووووعه عبدالله 
شكلك متدمر يا كبير
فش اشي بستاهل ..




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> رووووووووووووووعه عبدالله 
> شكلك متدمر يا كبير
> فش اشي بستاهل ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> ...







تسلم
 لا متدمر ولا اشي

هاد من وحي خيالي   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]عيناكِ
> [/align][align=center]  بقلم عبدالله قسايمه
>  
> عيناكِ..كأسطورةٍ خرافية..
> أمست منسية..فلم تصبح الا مذكرةً..
> بجمال جعل منها رمزا للأبدية...
> عيناكِ..كبتلاتٍ ندية..
> نزل عليها المطر..فابدلت نداها قطراً..
> فازدادت على جمالها جمالا..
> ...



ما شاء الله...حلوه كتير

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
سامحيني يا أجمل فتاه!!

حلووووووة
يسلمو
[/align]

----------


## رمز الاسود

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

خجلتوني :4022039350:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

خيانة الزمان



 وتقابلنا من جديد...
 فقلت وبصوتٍ مرتفع: هذهِ أنتي يا خائنة...
 أنتي يا خائنة...
 يا ويلتاه... يا ويلتاه...
 ذكرتني بأنّي من خانا...
 يا ويلتاه...
 ذكرتني بأني من الحب عليه قد هانا...
 ذكرتني بأنه أنا... نعم أنا...
 يا للعار... ياللعار...
 فأنا من خانا...
 والحب عليّ قد هانا...
 كم أتمنى ان يعودُ الزمانا...
 يا ليتني لم أكُ أنا...
 يا ليتني لم أكُ أنا...

 عبدالله قسايمه.... جميع الحقوق محفوظة!!

----------


## دموع الورد

[QUOTE=Abdallah Qasaimeh;268345]

خيانة الزمان



 وتقابلنا من جديد...
 فقلت وبصوتٍ مرتفع: هذهِ أنتي يا خائنة...
 أنتي يا خائنة...
 يا ويلتاه... يا ويلتاه...
 ذكرتني بأنّي من خانا...
 يا ويلتاه...
 ذكرتني بأني من الحب عليه قد هانا...
 ذكرتني بأنه أنا... نعم أنا...
 يا للعار... ياللعار...
 فأنا من خانا...
 والحب عليّ قد هانا...
 كم أتمنى ان يعودُ الزمانا...
 يا ليتني لم أكُ أنا...
 يا ليتني لم أكُ أنا...

 عبدالله قسايمه.... جميع الحقوق محفوظة!!

[/QUOTE]

يا ليتني لم القاكِ... :Eh S(2): 
رائع :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تيتو

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

دموع وتيتو


شكرا جزيلا على المرور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]في العيد....


ها قد أتى العيد..نعم إنه العيد..
أتعلمين أي شيءٍ هو العيد؟؟
في العيد..تبتهج القلوب..
وترتسم الإبتسامة على الشفاه..
في العيد..
تلتمع العيون فرحةً..
وتتصافى القلوب..
وتتصافح الأيادي..
في العيد..
تلتهلف عيون الأطفال لمطلع الصباح..
في العيد..
تتلاقى الأرواح..وتعم المحبة..
فيالها من فرحة هي فرحة العيد..
في العيد..
تتلألئ النجوم..وتتعانق السحب..
في العيد..
تبتهج السماء..وينقى الهواء..
في العيد..
يتلاقى الأحباب..ويمرح الأصحاب..
في العيد..
تتطاير البركة.. ويُخاطلها النقاء..
في العيد..
تجمُل الذكريات..وترتفع المعنويات..
فياليتك تبقى يا عيدُ..
إني بذلك لسعيدُ...

23-9-2009
4:55 فجرا
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]في العيد....
> 
> 
> ها قد أتى العيد..نعم إنه العيد..
> أتعلمين أي شيءٍ هو العيد؟؟
> في العيد..تبتهج القلوب..
> وترتسم الإبتسامة على الشفاه..
> في العيد..
> تلتمع العيون فرحةً..
> ...


رائع  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الخمايسة

:Eh S(2):

----------


## نقاء الروح

أبدعت

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لكم جميعا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كتاباتٌ منسية...... والنهاية المأساوية
 




 كلمات أسمعها أحياناً.. لكنني لم أفهم معناها مرّه...
كلمات لم أتذوق طعمها.. لا ولم أشعر بها... كلمات لم أعهدها....
كلمات أشعر بالقشعريره شوقاً لأراها واقعاً وحقيقة كلما سمعتها...
ويالها من كلماتٍ غامضة...

"حريّة"... "كرامة عربية"... بالفعل كلمات غامضة... لكني لم استسلم... وحاولت جاهداً أن أبحث عنها... وأن أفهم معناها... فبحثت عن كتابات تتحدث عن هذه الكلمات فوجدتها... "كتاباتٍ منسية"... وأثناء بحثي... صادفني قلمٌ مكسور... فسألتُ عن سبب كسره... فحصت على جوابٍ مقنع... ألا وهو... "كُرِّسَ للحريّة"...

وتابعت مسيرتي البحثية... فوجدت قصيدةً منفية... قرأتها... ففهمت معنى "الحريّة"... و "الهويّة العربية"... و "الكرامة المنسية"... لا بل وأصبحت  "صاحب قضية"...

وإذ بي ملاحق... ومطلوب... بتهمة "إثارة القضية"... و "نبش قبر الكرامة"... و "البحث عن الهوية"...

وقُبِضَ عليّ... وانا أحاول ان أجد "النهضة"...
بعد ان كانت " النكبة"... و " النكسة"...
ولكني لم أجد سوى "النهبة"...
فلقد رأيت عدوي ينهب خيرات بلادي...
أما الشعب... فلا حياة لمن تنادي...

عبدالله قسايمه
30-9-2009
2:05 AM

----------


## سماا

يسلموووووووووووووا

----------


## دموع الورد

> كتاباتٍ منسية...... والنهاية المأساوية
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  كلمات أسمعها أحياناً.. لكنني لم أفهم معناها مرّه...
> كلمات لم أتذوق طعمها.. لا ولم أشعر بها... كلمات لم أعهدها....
> كلمات أشعر بالقشعريره شوقاً لأراها واقعاً وحقيقة كلما سمعتها...
> ...



صراحه من اجمل ما قرأت في حياتي....رائع :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*****


شكرا لكم جميعا على الإهتمام


*****
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]عذرا على اللإنقطاع........................عدنا
[/align]

----------


## ملاك نور

العواصف الشديده تحطم الاشجار الضخمه ولكنها لا تؤثر في الاغصان الخضراء التي تنحني لها 
 كلامك روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــه

----------


## ملاك نور

قل لمن يحمل هما ان الهم لايدوم فكما تفنى السعاده تفنى الهموم لاتقل بلامس كنت وغدا ساكون فالامس قد ولى وغدا قد لايكون............................................  .......

----------


## عدلات الجبارات

من وين جايب هالحكي يا عبد الله 


بس حكيك حلو كتييييييييييييير[
 :Copy Of Baeh:  :SnipeR (82):

----------


## عدلات الجبارات

شو  هالهموم ياملاك 
الي عندك يلا الله يبعد عنا وعنك الهم والزعل :SnipeR (29):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لكم جميعا
وانا مستعد لتلقي اي نقد شرط ان يكون نقد بنّاء وصادق

وشكرا لكل من قام بالرد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]عاشقٌ.....إضطهده الحب


 الحبُّ...والأشواق...إلى آخر السطر وكلُّ تلك الأشياء التي كُنتِ تدعين انك تعرفينها جيدا.. ولهوكِ الذي كُنتِ تسميه بالغرام.. كلّه أصبح من الماضي...ودون بكاء.. فمن الأفضل لكِ الآن الإنسحاب.. فلقد نسيت كل تلك التعقيدات.. ******** جربت العشق ملايين المرات.. فلم أجد من إلا العذاب واللآهات.. إنّي الآن وبكل ثقة.. أعلن استقالتي من مملكة العشق.. لأسلم العرش لضحيةٍ أخرى.. وأخرج بأقل الخسائر الممكنة.. وأحاول أن أستفيق من ذكرياتي.. وليبحث الحبُّ عن أحمقٍ أو أخرقٍ غيري.. ******** حاولت أن أجد شبيها للحبِّ.. فوجدته يشبه لعبة الخداع التي يلعبها الأطفال.. فما هو إلا نسخةً مطورةً من تلك اللعبة...وتخص الكبار.. إحترت...هل أسمي الحب باللعبة أم باللعنة.. فوجدت أفضل تسمية له...اللعبة الملعونة.. تباً... تباً للحبِّ ورواده.. تباً للعشق...وأتباعه.. يالهم من واهمين.. يدعون الناس لضلالاتهم.. تباً لهم جميعا.. قسما يا حبُّ... لأنتقمنَّ منهم جميعا... هذا وليشهد الزمان... التوقيع:- العاشق المضطهد 11-1-2010[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

حاولت أن أجد شبيها للحبِّ.. فوجدته يشبه لعبة الخداع التي يلعبها  الأطفال.. فما هو إلا نسخةً مطورةً من تلك اللعبة...وتخص الكبار.. إحترت...هل أسمي الحب باللعبة أم باللعنة.. فوجدت أفضل تسمية له...اللعبة الملعونة..

اشكرك ..

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> حاولت أن أجد شبيها للحبِّ.. فوجدته يشبه لعبة الخداع التي يلعبها  الأطفال.. فما هو إلا نسخةً مطورةً من تلك اللعبة...وتخص الكبار.. إحترت...هل أسمي الحب باللعبة أم باللعنة.. فوجدت أفضل تسمية له...اللعبة الملعونة..
> 
> اشكرك ..




انا من يشكرك على التواجد  :4022039350:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*كتابات ٍمنسية... والنهاية المأساوية “2”*


*…حوكمت "محاكمة شكلية"... وحكمت بالإعدام "بإسم الحرية" لكني فررت "بطريقةٍ درامية" وكتب عني بالسجلات "الهارب من العدالة"... أنا لا أعلم كيف يهرب من العدالة من يبحث عنها؟؟... وتضخمت "القضية" وأصبحتُ في نظرهم صاحب إتجاهات "إرهابية"... كيف لا وأنا أبحث عن "الحرية"!!... و"الكرامة العربية"... كيف لا وأنا صاحب "قضية"...**.....يريدون مني أن أتخلص من أفكاري "القومية" وعدم إثارة "القضية"... وجعلها أموراً "منسية"... ليست بذات "الأهمية"... ولا بتلك "الفائدة"... ولكن سؤالي الآن هل يرضخ الحر لقوات الإحتلال ولجرائمهم "الهمجية"!!!؟؟؟.....سحقاً لإسرائيل*

----------


## Rahma Queen

مش عارف على شو بدي ارد لان كل كتاباتك رائعه
بالنسه لحطام قلب
فــــــــــــ العله مش فينا وحلها مو عنا
الحل عند الروس  الكبيرة" والحدق يفهم" .

والطريق الوحيد
فعلى العكس فكل هذا الهجمات جعلتنا متماسكين اكثر
واكيد انتو على العلم بالكم الهائل من الناس الذين قرأوا عن الاسلام والرسول بعد آخر هجمات حقيرة
والحمدد لله على نعمة الاسلام


وشكرا على المشاعر النبيله والغيورة على ديننا
 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أهلا وسهلا فيكِ أختي

----------

